# If you have an American Express Card, you can get $30 off a $60 Amazon purchase



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://frequentmiler.boardingarea.com/2017/07/07/30-off-60-amazon-0-01-points/

Or so it is reported above. I haven't tried it yet, trying to figure out if there is something I want that is $60!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Doesn't look like anyone is wired up about this, but I tried it on a couple of different Amazon items, and was always told "this promotion doesn't apply to the item you selected." I've abandoned it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not having an AmEx, I admit that i didn't pay much attention.

Sounds like it's pretty restricted, though . . . .


----------

